# made a hard desicion yesterday



## puppylove1 (Jul 17, 2009)

please dont hate me for this but i decided last night that Dylan might have to go live with my mom so i can still see him but he has started trying to bite us properley when we just stroke him, groom him ect. i am just worried because of the kids, but my mom has no kids living with her and i can still see him.

he is fine with me, wont even dare try to bite me, its just craig and i am just worried he will try it with amy. please dont hate me for this! i will always love that litle boy. he also play fights with romeo but it turns nasty and when we try to seperate them, he turns on us.

im sorry, please dont hate me!!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't hate you, but whether he stays or goes, it sounds like he needs training! Call a behavioralist, b/c if you don't work on it, it will only get worse.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Can you refresh my memory... who is Dylan?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Who the heck is Dylan, and why are you getting rid of one dog today and also posting that you want another girl today, as well as two other posts about where to get Hello Kitty clothes for Princess. Are you serious? Why don't you concentrate on properly training Dylan before you go out and get another dog. They are not disposable toys to dress up in Hello Kitty, and then toss off when they bite you!

*P.S. I don't hate you, but you need to take this seriously. You just hit a nerve for me today.*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh wait, is Dylan the chihuahua you_ had_ to have? 

I know you are young with a lot of responsibility, but please don't post things like this and expect to get hugs and kisses over it. This is a group who are passionate about animals and nobody likes to see someone treating these dogs as disposable. If your mom wants Dylan, that sounds like a much better situation. But until you have a handle on all of your dogs, I would wait to bring home any more puppies. Enjoy the ones you currently have. 

good luck to you.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I absolutely agree with the others why are you bringing other dogs into this situation? :smpullhair: Obviously you don't know how to say no to another puppy. When you bring them home, they should be trained and loved and not have to fight over getting a little time for them and affection. It is so evident that Dylan is getting a little upset and wants to know when it is going to stop. He wants his turn at love and tired of sharing. Frankly I think you are biting off more than you can chew.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Sep 10 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828171


> Who the heck is Dylan, and why are you getting rid of one dog today and also posting that you want another girl today, as well as two other posts about where to get Hello Kitty clothes for Princess. Are you serious? Why don't you concentrate on properly training Dylan before you go out and get another dog. They are not disposable toys to dress up in Hello Kitty, and then toss off when they bite you!
> 
> *P.S. I don't hate you, but you need to take this seriously. You just hit a nerve for me today.*[/B]


 :goodpost: I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I've had Lacy since I was 19. I already had one cat when I got her. Now 5 years later I have 2 dogs and 2 cats. Pets individually take a lot of time and money to feed and care for, and the more pets you have the more time and money it takes. I would absolutely LOVE to have more pets right now but I know that at this point in my life I really can not afford anymore and really don't have the time for more either. So I'm not planning to get anymore until I graduate from vet school in 3 years and have a job. I totally understand the desire to want more pets because I always want another, but we have to know our limits for both our and our pets' sake. You have quite a bit on your shoulders to be only 18...married, a step daughter, and many pets. I would just make sure I had the time to spend with the pets I already owned before I added another. I could never give up one of my babies either personally...but if you truly don't want Dylan and your mom does then it might be best for him to live with her. But I would advise you to not get any more pets for a while if you have to rehome him. I don't think it's right to get rid of one and just replace it with another...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Sep 10 2009, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828194


> I've had Lacy since I was 19. I already had one cat when I got her. Now 5 years later I have 2 dogs and 2 cats. Pets individually take a lot of time and money to feed and care for, and the more pets you have the more time and money it takes. I would absolutely LOVE to have more pets right now but I know that at this point in my life I really can not afford anymore and really don't have the time for more either. So I'm not planning to get anymore until I graduate from vet school in 3 years and have a job. I totally understand the desire to want more pets because I always want another, but we have to know our limits for both our and our pets' sake. You have quite a bit on your shoulders to be only 18...married, a step daughter, and many pets. I would just make sure I had the time to spend with the pets I already owned before I added another. I could never give up one of my babies either personally...but if you truly don't want Dylan and your mom does then it might be best for him to live with her. But I would advise you to not get any more pets for a while if you have to rehome him. I don't think it's right to get rid of one and just replace it with another...[/B]


Great post..


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

"He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. 
You are his life, his love, his leader. He will be yours, faithful 
and true, to the last beat of his heart. You owe it to him to be
worthy of such devotion"
~Unknown


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, I seriously didn't know the rest of the story! I honestly used kid gloves in my post b/c I figured you were having a hard time giving up your pet. To reiterate what's been said on this forum a thousand times, tiny dogs and young kids don't mix. JMO, but Chihuahuas seem to be "edgier" than a lot of other toy breeds. Did you research the breed at all? Dylan's issues come from a lack of training. If you're already looking for another dog, you haven't learned anything from this experience. Everyone makes mistakes, but it's inexcusable not to learn from them.

It's also pretty clear that you don't know what to look for in a reputable breeder. You need to do tons of research before making Dylan leave his home and before ever thinking about getting another dog.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=48559&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=48462&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=48173&hl=


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Sep 10 2009, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828171


> Who the heck is Dylan, and why are you getting rid of one dog today and also posting that you want another girl today, as well as two other posts about where to get Hello Kitty clothes for Princess. Are you serious? Why don't you concentrate on properly training Dylan before you go out and get another dog. They are not disposable toys to dress up in Hello Kitty, and then toss off when they bite you!
> 
> *P.S. I don't hate you, but you need to take this seriously. You just hit a nerve for me today.*[/B]


I noticed the other posts too. I noticed the wanting a girl post was from a week ago, but I guess that's still something she is considering?! 

Dylan is still a puppy (not sure how old?) and is probably doing typical puppy behaviors and definitely needs some training. With as many dogs are you seem to have, you are not taking the time to do this. I'm not sure there is enough time in one day to properly train all of those dogs.


QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Sep 10 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828239


> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=48462&hl=[/B]


Wow! I missed this one. 

According to your siggie, plus adding this one and the new girl you want I think that adds up to 10 dogs! I'm sorry, but 10 dogs is way too many to properly train, care for and give attention to. If Dylan will be good at your mom's house then I think it's a very good decision. But it should definitely make you reconsider getting any more dogs and maybe trying to find a home for the new puppy you just brought in. Consider it as though you just watched the dog (fostered) until you could find a home for it.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (puppylove1 @ Aug 17 2009, 04:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818689


> well i decided over night im having the maltese. i was already having the chihuahua before i even knew about the maltese and i adore chihuahuas, mine arent snappy at all, Romeo is braver then Lilly, Lilly wants to just curl up with me whilst Romeo just loves to play.
> 
> thank you for all your help. just need name ideas now, will post another post lol. and still trying to post pics lol. taking my new boy to the vets on the way home along with Pixie then i think i am going to have to clip him completly due to his coat being neglected.
> 
> ...



You said you did get both of these dogs as well. Plus you say that your others aren't snappy at all. So is the one you are giving up one of the chihuahuas that is not snappy?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Sep 11 2009, 02:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828245


> According to your siggie, plus adding this one and the new girl you want I think that adds up to 10 dogs! I'm sorry, but 10 dogs is way too many to properly train, care for and give attention to. If Dylan will be good at your mom's house then I think it's a very good decision. But it should definitely make you reconsider getting any more dogs and maybe trying to find a home for the new puppy you just brought in. Consider it as though you just watched the dog (fostered) until you could find a home for it.[/B]



I agree! 10 dogs is madness if you can't control them!!

I understand how you want another dog but you just have to be strong and say no - try to train Dylan!

If life was perfect I'd have all my dream dogs - which would add up to about 20!!!!
In a perfect world I'd love 2 maltese(including Milo), my 2 girls, 2 siberian huskies, a papillon, a toy poodle and a border collie - okay, thats just 9(one less than you are planning to have) but I know thats just dream world. I will never get all of the breeds I want. When I move next year I'll have Roxy and Milo(as Amber is a the family dog) and I plan to get a girl maltese when I and the dogs are fully settled in. I have already contacted the breeder I have chosen and had conversations about getting a little girl in about 2 years - I believe that getting a new puppy shouldn't be rushed and should be planned and a lot of research put into it.

I am 18 in a few weeks and can't even imagine having the responsibilities that you have!!


----------



## puppylove1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dylan is my rescue maltese and he hasnt snapped at amy yet but has snapped at craig. he has all the love ever as i love all my dogs to pieces. we are going to see how he gets on the weekend with amy but when she is playing, he will have to go in his puppy pen. i have enrolled him in training and have done since i first got him.

i know he has had a bad past before he came to us. i really dont want to give him to my mom but if he bits amy then he will have to. he is biting for no reason, we took him to the vets to make sure he wasnt in pain but he couldnt find anything. last night, he walked into the lounge were craig was lying on the floor and he just went and bit him on the ear!

he is absolutly adorable and i really hope we can sort him out!

so im sorry if i have upset anyone and i am debating weather to have my girl or not. 
amy is great with small dogs. she knows shhe is not allowed to pick them up or be rough with them! i wouldnt have small dogs if she didnt know how to act around them!


----------



## fernsprite (Aug 21, 2009)

It seems like I see more & more of the younger generation "playing house" or getting dogs to "play mommy & daddy" with. I'm not trying to be mean, just making an observation. Is it a good idea to do? Perhaps it Is a better way to learn to take responsibility/care of a pet than to bring a human child into the world. Problem is you can't just dump the puppy/dog off when it starts showing a behavior that "you don't like"! You need to take the time to find out what is causing this behavior & correct it!! 
You Wouldn't do that to your human child would you...just dump them off on someone else?! 
Well...maybe some would, Sadly.
It seems that if you are not wanting to take the time to find out Why this dog is starting to bite at your "kids" (are these humans or your other dogs??), you certainly Don't have the time to get more dogs. 
I'm not sure of the ages of the "kids" that the dog has been starting to bite at, perhaps the "kids" are playing with him in a way that is not as "kind" as it should be? I'm not sure of the age of the dog, is it a puppy? When was it taken away from it's mother & litter mates? I guess the questions really don't matter at this point since you said you are giving the dog to your mother! Hopefully the future dog(s) you have posted about getting won't develop some problem that you don't like & your mother doesn't end up with a house full of dogs like you have!

One more thing.....
You are planning on getting a Maltese, do you Really Realize How Much Work these dogs are???? I'm just talking about the Grooming!!!!! You seem to be a busy young person working at a vets office, being in a relationship, having a bunch of other dogs that Need your attention...why spread yourself so thin? Why get another dog that is going to consume More of your time??

I can't see Any Reputable Breeder selling you Any dog when you have so many now & you didn't even want to work with one that was showing some aggression...you just passed the problem to someone else.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (puppylove1 @ Sep 11 2009, 07:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828373


> Dylan is my rescue maltese and he hasnt snapped at amy yet but has snapped at craig. he has all the love ever as i love all my dogs to pieces. we are going to see how he gets on the weekend with amy but when she is playing, he will have to go in his puppy pen. i have enrolled him in training and have done since i first got him.
> 
> i know he has had a bad past before he came to us. i really dont want to give him to my mom but if he bits amy then he will have to. he is biting for no reason, we took him to the vets to make sure he wasnt in pain but he couldnt find anything. last night, he walked into the lounge were craig was lying on the floor and he just went and bit him on the ear!
> 
> ...


I understand your point. Do what is best for your family and for Dylan.
Good Luck :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm super confused as to who is a skin kid, who is a dog, etc. Who is biting whom...

In another post you mentioned a new dog named Pepsi? I don't see that name in your siggy anywhere...

If I worked in a vet's office or shelter I know I would want to take home all the unwanted and abused pets too!

So you are 18? Are you married? Are you supporting all the animals yourself? I'm assuming you have time to take care of all of them? You have skin kids? I'm not sure what the purpose was of your post but we cannot "not" have some upset feelings over someone who appears to be being irresponsible from what we can gather from what you've told us. That may not be the case at all, but you have to explain more. And it's not personal--I've had some strong opinions said to me in the past too. Folks here just want what's best for the fur kids (and you, too!).


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dogs do not bite for no reason. Training classes are not adequate treatment for a dog with a serious behavior problem. Regardless of whom the dog lives with, he needs to be evaluated by a professional and treated...he will bite someone and cause a legal problem if this is let go. So either yourself or your mom need to get a referral from your vet to a veterinary behaviorist (a veterinarian boarded in behavioral medicine) and work with this dog. If neither of you will address the dog's problems, then you need to find someone who will or euthanize him. My best guess is the aggression is fear related...letting a dog live with constant anxiety and fear is not fair.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Lucy
I think everyone is getting confused because we haven't seen any photos yet and we seem to hear of a new furmember of your family each time you post. I know you have said several times you can't find your phone cable but maybe you can afford to buy another cable... to help us out :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (fernsprite @ Sep 11 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828375


> It seems like I see more & more of the younger generation "playing house" or getting dogs to "play mommy & daddy" with. I'm not trying to be mean, just making an observation. Is it a good idea to do? Perhaps it Is a better way to learn to take responsibility/care of a pet than to bring a human child into the world. Problem is you can't just dump the puppy/dog off when it starts showing a behavior that "you don't like"![/B]


I think that it depends on the person himself/herself. For me, it helped SO MUCH in teaching me responsibilities.. Or maybe it is more because of my personality that I enjoy taking care of someone? I don't know, but I had my first dog when I was 10 years old. Although my poodle was supported *financially* by my parents, I was the one who gave her her meals, big amount of attention, teaching her dog tricks, brushing her fur, bathing her, playing with her, with my mom took her to her vet visits (I never missed a visit .. was always the first one to enter the vet office with her; her leash was always in my hand)...etc

Now, at 22, I am still doing the best I can to take care of my two precious malts. I love my two more than anything else. I sure would love to have a third fluff, but I know that it isn't the right time (yet). Two is enough for me at the mean time  and they are getting the best treatment I can give


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

QUOTE


> It seems like I see more & more of the younger generation "playing house" or getting dogs to "play mommy & daddy" with. I'm not trying to be mean, just making an observation. Is it a good idea to do? Perhaps it Is a better way to learn to take responsibility/care of a pet than to bring a human child into the world. Problem is you can't just dump the puppy/dog off when it starts showing a behavior that "you don't like"![/B]



I don't really think this is fair. I don't know if I count as "the younger generation" at 27, but I don't think it's fair to look at this as a problem belonging to younger people. My rescue morkie was gotten from a woman in her 50's who decided she didn't want her anymore after a couple of weeks... My dogs ARE my kids. I have had dogs of some type my whole life and have never "dumped" any of them, nor do I plan on it. I don't plan on having skin kids, but if I did, there is no way I would "get rid" of my dogs. 

I don't think it is an age thing. I know quite a few people on this forum who are my age and are great dog parents.


----------



## fernsprite (Aug 21, 2009)

QUOTE (PinkFlamingo @ Sep 11 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828710


> QUOTE





> It seems like I see more & more of the younger generation "playing house" or getting dogs to "play mommy & daddy" with. I'm not trying to be mean, just making an observation. Is it a good idea to do? Perhaps it Is a better way to learn to take responsibility/care of a pet than to bring a human child into the world. Problem is you can't just dump the puppy/dog off when it starts showing a behavior that "you don't like"![/B]



I don't really think this is fair. I don't know if I count as "the younger generation" at 27, but I don't think it's fair to look at this as a problem belonging to younger people. My rescue morkie was gotten from a woman in her 50's who decided she didn't want her anymore after a couple of weeks... My dogs ARE my kids. I have had dogs of some type my whole life and have never "dumped" any of them, nor do I plan on it. I don't plan on having skin kids, but if I did, there is no way I would "get rid" of my dogs. 

I don't think it is an age thing. I know quite a few people on this forum who are my age and are great dog parents.
[/B][/QUOTE]


My comment was Only Pertaining to the Original post/poster & this specific situation. It was Not about you, sorry if you were somehow offended by my thoughts. No one was questioning you or how good of a dog parent you are.


----------



## fernsprite (Aug 21, 2009)

QUOTE (PinkFlamingo @ Sep 11 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828710


> QUOTE





> It seems like I see more & more of the younger generation "playing house" or getting dogs to "play mommy & daddy" with. I'm not trying to be mean, just making an observation. Is it a good idea to do? Perhaps it Is a better way to learn to take responsibility/care of a pet than to bring a human child into the world. Problem is you can't just dump the puppy/dog off when it starts showing a behavior that "you don't like"![/B]



I don't really think this is fair. I don't know if I count as "the younger generation" at 27, but I don't think it's fair to look at this as a problem belonging to younger people. My rescue morkie was gotten from a woman in her 50's who decided she didn't want her anymore after a couple of weeks... My dogs ARE my kids. I have had dogs of some type my whole life and have never "dumped" any of them, nor do I plan on it. I don't plan on having skin kids, but if I did, there is no way I would "get rid" of my dogs. 

I don't think it is an age thing. I know quite a few people on this forum who are my age and are great dog parents.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Also.....
If you go back & read the thread & other links shared you might be able to see Why others & myself have shown Concerns about the amount of dogs this person already has, the busy life she seems to lead (shared from past posts), the possible dumping off of her dog that Clearly needs help on her mother & the talk of wanting to get another dog(s) possibly still. I still see this personally as immaturity, especially at the age of 19. Hence my comments about "the younger generation". Perhaps that helps clear it up.
This is Only my Personal Opinion & is Only pertaining to this thread/person & the information they shared. 
Perhaps I should have included that disclaimer the first time.


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

Okay... I understand. No hard feelings. Besides, I am kind of getting up there in age! 

I agree that 8 dogs is a bit much.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (PinkFlamingo @ Sep 11 2009, 11:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828744


> Okay... I understand. No hard feelings. Besides, *I am kind of getting up there in age! *I agree that 8 dogs is a bit much.[/B]


Yeah! You are half way to 54!! 

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm still up. Can't sleep. And this thread is bothering me.

I say surrender your dog to a reputable rescue. One who is aware of your issues.

Being involved with rescue, for many years, I must say, we've heard "the dog will bite my kid" so many times.
I don't know you, but I didn't know the little dog, in the Irvine shelter, either. Yep, the 3-year-old beauty,
who Lina picked up. She was returned to the shelter for biting. She didn't bite. Good Lord, she's darn near
a celebrity in her community.

My Henry's vet records, from Hawaii, stated the foster said he bites, and was returned several times, as a result.
Yet, she told me it was his potty problem (his peeing). And you bet your butt, it was from his "peeing". 
Henry wouldn't bite. He was a good boy. One of the best.

I'm NOT going after you, but we've heard this excuse so many times, and if an innocent dog's life is at stake,
I must speak up. 

You do not have time for this dog. You are 18-years-old, and quite frankly don't know what you are doing.
And yes, there is a huge difference between 18 and 27. Good Lord. An 18-year-old is either in, or just getting out
of High School. There are exceptions, like our Kat, and many others on this forum, but for the most part, nope.

This pup is only 6-months-old. From my understanding, you purchased him from the same breeder, you bought the
Chihuahua from. He was her daughter's, who dumped him, so she says. How could a 6-month-old be soooo messed up?

There's hope for this dog. But not with you, you're right. Find a rescue, with experience. Once again. Give the pup a chance.

We've pulled far too many dogs from the shelters, with biting issues, they never had. Yet they were scheduled to die.

If the pup, is indeed a danger, the rescue, and professionals, will know what to do.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

:goodpost: Sincere, heartfelt and the best advice imho. 

QUOTE


> Maltese
> 
> Maltese Club Welfare and Rescue
> Mrs V Blore, Aintree, Liverpool. Tel: 0151 525 6470
> ...


QUOTE


> West Midlands
> 
> Birmingham Dogs Home
> New Bartholomew Street, Birmingham, B5 5QS
> ...


For my money, Mrs Hemsley (details in bold type) is your best first contact as she has been in Maltese rescue for many years. She will ensure the dog is thoroughly evaluated by professionals and will very carefully choose the right adopter for him so that his third home in six months will be his happy-ever-after (forever) home. She is also a breeder/exhibitor and may not always be at the end of her phone. So, if you wish, you can contact her by email from the link towards the top of this page on the Maltese club's website: http://maltesedogclub.co.uk/home.html


----------



## fernsprite (Aug 21, 2009)

:goodpost: 

That was so very kind of you to list all of those places to help her!!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow! After reading through all the responses on your issue, you have quite a mature decision to make. I really feel for Dylan's sake, he needs to be in a home with owners who are fully aware of his situation and are willing to deal with it responsibly.

I can see from your post that you are already overwhelmed with too many pets. Adding another with issues such as Dylan's is really not helping him. 

As far wanting another maltese or pet, I really feel it might be time to think this out with all you already have. In one post you asked for links on items with hello kitty and something else, but then said you were not in a financial position to deal with purchasing. A maltese can be an expensive to care for. They also take quite a bit of work to maintain.

It isn't fair to Dylan to have him bounced from one household to another. Let him go to a reliable rescue center so that he can be placed in a loving home willing to accept, love and care for him...and willing to deal with his issues. He has the right to be loved and be able to learn trust and love in return. 

This is one of those advanced adult decisions that is also a matter of the heart. I really feel inside you know that putting his welfare first is the right thing to do. A weekend is NOT going to solve this issue....so it is time for you to do what you already know is the right answer.

Nobody has a reason to hate you, but I really feel that to respect someone is another issue. You are young. You can learn from this, and make sure that from this point forward you remember this and apply the principles you learn. When you take on a pet of any kind, they totally rely on you. Would you want your parents to let you down, or not deal with an issue you had?

Before another purchase or adoption, put things into perspective. How are you providing medical care for all these pets? Also, feeding the right kinds of food? Proper grooming? These are costly...then how much time can you devote to loving and caring for each one individually?

Just really sit down and think and pray about this.


----------



## Snow Man's Mom (Jul 27, 2009)

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Sep 12 2009, 11:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828823


> Wow! After reading through all the responses on your issue, you have quite a mature decision to make. I really feel for Dylan's sake, he needs to be in a home with owners who are fully aware of his situation and are willing to deal with it responsibly.
> 
> I can see from your post that you are already overwhelmed with too many pets. Adding another with issues such as Dylan's is really not helping him.
> 
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## puppylove1 (Jul 17, 2009)

right, im now going to set all the records straight! i have kept Dylan and he started snapping at me, everytime i stroked his bak!
i took him back to the vets, were they xrayed his back only to find it showed he had bruising on the bones and muscle and also fluid build up. they got the fluid out and he is on cage rest now. he has stopped snapping when we stroke him now but we obviously dont touch his back,

my step dauhter was brought up with small dogs and knows how to be with them!

yes im 18 but i can live my life, i dont think i have to many dogs, i can look after them!

and i did take Dylan to the vets but they didnt find antything.

i am sorry i wrote wot i did, i cried writing it, i really didnt want to get rid of Dylan, and thankfully he doesnt have to go now!

im sorry again!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (puppylove1 @ Sep 13 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829227


> right, im now going to set all the records straight! i have kept Dylan and he started snapping at me, everytime i stroked his bak!
> i took him back to the vets, were they xrayed his back only to find it showed he had bruising on the bones and muscle and also fluid build up. they got the fluid out and he is on cage rest now. he has stopped snapping when we stroke him now but we obviously dont touch his back,
> 
> my step dauhter was brought up with small dogs and knows how to be with them!
> ...


There is nothing to be sorry about. The way I understood your post from the beginning was that : You never said you couldn't take care of him it was the nipping that concerned you and how he was with your daughter. I don't know if you have to many pets or not, I don't know your economic situation and I am not living in your home to see what is and what isn't. I do agree you should wait a bit before getting another baby. I do believe you love all your babies and that you take care of them, if not you wouldn't be so sad about maybe having to give up Dylan.
I wish you the best of luck


----------



## fernsprite (Aug 21, 2009)

QUOTE (puppylove1 @ Sep 13 2009, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829227


> right, im now going to set all the records straight! i have kept Dylan and he started snapping at me, everytime i stroked his bak!
> i took him back to the vets, were they xrayed his back only to find it showed he had bruising on the bones and muscle and also fluid build up. they got the fluid out and he is on cage rest now. he has stopped snapping when we stroke him now but we obviously dont touch his back[/B]


So what on earth caused the bruising on his bones & muscles & fluid build up?????
Poor little guy!!!
 
I think I would be snapping at people if I had those kinds of hurts too. 
From your description it sounds like he endured some sort of trauma or abuse!?????


----------



## puppylove1 (Jul 17, 2009)

QUOTE (fernsprite @ Sep 13 2009, 02:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829239


> QUOTE (puppylove1 @ Sep 13 2009, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829227





> right, im now going to set all the records straight! i have kept Dylan and he started snapping at me, everytime i stroked his bak!
> i took him back to the vets, were they xrayed his back only to find it showed he had bruising on the bones and muscle and also fluid build up. they got the fluid out and he is on cage rest now. he has stopped snapping when we stroke him now but we obviously dont touch his back[/B]


So what on earth caused the bruising on his bones & muscles & fluid build up?????
Poor little guy!!!
 
I think I would be snapping at people if I had those kinds of hurts too. 
From your description it sounds like he endured some sort of trauma or abuse!?????
[/B][/QUOTE]

well i rang the breeder yesterday when we got the results. she said her daughter used to let him jump on and off everything and when he was naughty she used to smack him really hard on his back, also she said her daughters friends dog bit him on the back, i was really angry that i wasnt told any of this!!!

i really hope your not accusing me of harming my little man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I have to say that you were a good mommy to take him to the vet and have him checked out before giving him to someone else. Can he make a complete recovery? It is sad the breeder didn't let you know about the abuse, and lucky for him that you that you got him out of that situation. It's just a shame you thought he was biting for no reason, so now that you know how he was hurt he can heal and give the love back to you and you to him. Now he can have a good and loving forever home. It isn't the number of dogs or pets you have its the treatment and quality of love and attention they are given. So I do want to congratulate you on handling this in a very adult manner. I think age is not a factor in anything we do it is just a number. Everyone matures differently and hearing all you are doing you sound like a very responsible adult to me.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## puppylove1 (Jul 17, 2009)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Sep 13 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829248


> I have to say that you were a good mommy to take him to the vet and have him checked out before giving him to someone else. Can he make a complete recovery? It is sad the breeder didn't let you know about the abuse, and lucky for him that you that you got him out of that situation. It's just a shame you thought he was biting for no reason, so now that you know how he was hurt he can heal and give the love back to you and you to him. Now he can have a good and loving forever home. It isn't the number of dogs or pets you have its the treatment and quality of love and attention they are given. So I do want to congratulate you on handling this in a very adult manner. I think age is not a factor in anything we do it is just a number. Everyone matures differently and hearing all you are doing you sound like a very responsible adult to me.
> 
> Hugs,
> Lucy[/B]


thank you, i have honestly been planning to leave her because how people were talking to me saying about my age and amount of dogs. i no i am young but iom happy and would you think i would have all these pets if i couldnt look after them. yes i am still having my baby girl. and i did take Dylan to the vets when he started snapping but they said they couldnt find anything. im really glad i took him back and saw my normal vet.

im sorry if i upset anyone!!and that you for your kind post LUCY and Pets and i found nemo!


----------



## fernsprite (Aug 21, 2009)

QUOTE (puppylove1 @ Sep 13 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829247


> well i rang the breeder yesterday when we got the results. she said her daughter used to let him jump on and off everything and when he was naughty she used to smack him really hard on his back, also she said her daughters friends dog bit him on the back, i was really angry that i wasnt told any of this!!!
> 
> i really hope your not accusing me of harming my little man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]



If this dog did indeed receive these injuries from it's previous owner, I would be asking for help with his vet bill!!!


----------



## puppylove1 (Jul 17, 2009)

QUOTE (fernsprite @ Sep 13 2009, 06:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829303


> QUOTE (puppylove1 @ Sep 13 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829247





> well i rang the breeder yesterday when we got the results. she said her daughter used to let him jump on and off everything and when he was naughty she used to smack him really hard on his back, also she said her daughters friends dog bit him on the back, i was really angry that i wasnt told any of this!!!
> 
> i really hope your not accusing me of harming my little man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]



If this dog did indeed receive these injuries from it's previous owner, I would be asking for help with his vet bill!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

trust me i have!!! i was on the phone for approx 2 hours and she said she wouldnt help pay and i went well its tough. i even threatened to take her to court over this all!!! my vets advice to take her to court, she has agreed to pay for it all now!
thank god i got him insured when i got him! but 2bh im not going to claim on his insurance because she is paying it all, she said she is going to get her daughter to pay but she said she wants to visit him first, well all i said to that is : what so you can hurt him again???????

please dont think i have harmed my babies. i would never ever hurt them!! they mean the world to me!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (puppylove1 @ Sep 14 2009, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829434


> trust me i have!!! i was on the phone for approx 2 hours and* she said she wouldnt help pay* and i went well its tough. i even threatened to take her to court over this all!!! my vets advice to take her to court, she has agreed to pay for it all now!
> thank god i got him insured when i got him! but 2bh im not going to claim on his insurance* because she is paying it all, she said she is going to get her daughter to pay* but she said she wants to visit him first, well all i said to that is : what so you can hurt him again???????
> 
> please dont think i have harmed my babies. i would never ever hurt them!! they mean the world to me!![/B]


I can't understand by your message whether or not the breeder is going help pay for Dylan's Vet bills, but regardless, you should limit your contact with these people as much as possible. They're animal abusers- and who knows what else. I'd cut my losses with them. How old is her daughter by the way? 

Also, just curious, how old is your stepdaughter?

I wish you the best of luck with Dylan and your other babies!


----------



## puppylove1 (Jul 17, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Sep 14 2009, 04:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829438


> QUOTE (puppylove1 @ Sep 14 2009, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829434





> trust me i have!!! i was on the phone for approx 2 hours and* she said she wouldnt help pay* and i went well its tough. i even threatened to take her to court over this all!!! my vets advice to take her to court, she has agreed to pay for it all now!
> thank god i got him insured when i got him! but 2bh im not going to claim on his insurance* because she is paying it all, she said she is going to get her daughter to pay* but she said she wants to visit him first, well all i said to that is : what so you can hurt him again???????
> 
> please dont think i have harmed my babies. i would never ever hurt them!! they mean the world to me!![/B]


I can't understand by your message whether or not the breeder is going help pay for Dylan's Vet bills, but regardless, you should limit your contact with these people as much as possible. They're animal abusers- and who knows what else. I'd cut my losses with them. How old is her daughter by the way? 

Also, just curious, how old is your stepdaughter?

I wish you the best of luck with Dylan and your other babies!
[/B][/QUOTE]

her daughter is 20 and my step daughter is 7 but is so well behaved around the dogs, she knows she is not allowed to pick the dogs up and she has to be really gentle with them. Romeo is always sitting on her lap lol. she is her favourite she says, he curls up in bed with her when she is having her bed time story lol, when she does her reading homework, she always reads to him lol, he never leaves her side haha.

yes, they are going to pay all his vets bills from this time! i am devestated i didnt think about this before!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

im glad things worked out with you and dylan. i hope he feels better real soon


----------

